# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  افتادن دو درس ادبیات و دیفرانسیل (پیش ریاضی) چه اتفاقی در پیش است؟؟؟

## پرستو مهرمنش

سلام

یکی از دوستانم که رشته ریاضی هست و الان پیش دانشگاهی هست این دو درس یعنی ادبیات و دیفرانسیل رو با نمره 6 الی 7 افتاده.

می خواستم بدونم الان تکلیفش چیه؟

آیا می تونه هر دو درس را تک ماده استفاده کنه و به راحتی بعد از کنکور ثبت نام دانشگاه انجام بده؟ یا نه باید دوباره امتحان بده؟

بعد این نمرات تاثیری در کنکورش دارند؟

کلا راهنمایی بفرمایید که الان این دوستم با افتادن این دو درس چه اتفاقی براش افتاده و چه چیزی در پیش داره؟


متشکرم

----------


## Amir2017

توی سال پیش فقط یک درس چه داخلی و چه نهایی میشه تبصره زد.
اما در مورد افتادن اگر کسی بیفته و نتونه از تبصره استفاده کنه  و شهریور هم پاس نشه . عملا نمی تونه دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه . قبلا این جور افراد از دانشگاه مرخصی می گرفتن و دی ماه پاس می شدن می رفتن دانشگاه . اما الان این قانون برداشته شده
پس باید حتما شهریور پاس بشه

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> توی سال پیش فقط یک درس چه داخلی و چه نهایی میشه تبصره زد.
> اما در مورد افتادن اگر کسی بیفته و نتونه از تبصره استفاده کنه  و شهریور هم پاس نشه . عملا نمی تونه دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه . قبلا این جور افراد از دانشگاه مرخصی می گرفتن و دی ماه پاس می شدن می رفتن دانشگاه . اما الان این قانون برداشته شده
> پس باید حتما شهریور پاس بشه


ممنونم از راهنمایی تون

پس الان می تونه یک درس رو تبصره کنه و درس دیگر رو باید دوباره شهریور امتحان بده.
درست متوجه شدم؟

بعد مثلا برای چی نتونه از تبصره استفاده کنه؟

----------


## Amir2017

بله یک درس رو تبصره می زنن اما برا درس دوم نمی تونه از تبصره استفاده کنه

----------

